# The ITCH



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

Kentucky deer season opens in 93 or 92 days.

All I can think about is getting the bed of my truck bloody. I Have yet to shoot my first deer. 

I'm gonna get it done this year, whens your all seasons start? How do you guys hunt early season?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

heck ya i hear you about the itch!!!!! my first hunt is august 21 here in cali, going up in the mountains for a week should be fun!!! hopefully i can shoot a good size cali buck. but for now im concetrating on bowfishing, me and my buddy have a competion coming up.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

Never been bowfishing. Season opens Sept. 5th.
Doing some squirrel hunting soon, I leave tomorrow for some Colorado/Wyoming fly fishing for two weeks.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mine opens the tuesday or wednesday after sept long weekend. 

I have my eyes on 2 190"+ mulies that I saw last season. this year will consist of a lot of scouting and planning. 

I usually hunt in a blind, but if I have to I will do spot and stalk.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

my season starts sep 19th for deer (pretty sure). I'm going on a caribou hunt in august and might see about getting a bear too


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Youth Season starts in Indiana on Sep. 26-27 and Early Archery begins on Oct. 1.

AK13


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im right there with ya! GO KENTUCKY!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

My season starts in October so I don't really have an early season.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure our deer season starts September 12 or somewhere around there, but I'll be heading to Colorado starting from Georgia August 26th to bowhunt elk for the first time ever.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

I just flew into colorado today. I saw the biggest deer of my life driving into Ft. Carson. His racck probably would gross the 200's. THEYRE MONSTROUS, but you can't hunt thm because of where they are.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm pretty sure our deer season starts September 12 or somewhere around there, but I'll be heading to Colorado starting from Georgia August 26th to bowhunt elk for the first time ever.


i hope you realize how lucky you are i have always wanted to go bowhunt elk in Colorado


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kyhunter93 said:


> I just flew into colorado today. I saw the biggest deer of my life driving into Ft. Carson. His racck probably would gross the 200's. THEYRE MONSTROUS, but you can't hunt thm because of where they are.



Ft. Carson is where my uncle is stationed


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Ft. Carson is where my uncle is stationed


It's nuts. Coyotes are everywhere, they're protected though.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah i have only been there once but i saw a couple of eagles


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

There are tons of big deer at the base of NORAD at cheyanne park.

Heading for Wyoming tomorrow.


----------

